# ATLAS HORIZONTAL MILLING MACHINE MFB - $3200 (scotts valley)



## matthewsx (Jul 25, 2020)

Looks like somebody needs a mortgage payment....









						ATLAS HORIZONTAL MILLING MACHINE MFB - tools - by owner - sale
					

THIS MACHINE IS EXCELLENT. I REFURBISHED THIS MACHINE FOR MY OWN USE BUT CIRCUMSTANCES NOW REQUIRE...



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				






John


----------



## cjtoombs (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks to me like they are dreaming.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 27, 2020)

Is is cast from gold?
People nowadays seem to overvalue their equipment


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 27, 2020)

I bought mine with a vertical milling attachment for $750.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jul 27, 2020)

It's understandable to ask for that much, though I imagine you'd have to be pretty crazy to pay it.

The guy probably bought the machine for $1200-1500, then spent another thousand refurbishing it, plus the time and cost of the vertical head ... and now he's trying to make a profit.

Of course, the problem with selling a money-pit is that you'll never recoup your losses


----------



## wlburton (Jul 27, 2020)

I wish them luck, but I'm sure they'll never be able to sell it for that much, especially without the vise or a stand or the knob for the Change-O-Matic.  I've been toying with the idea of selling my MFC because I rarely use it since I got my Clausing 8520--but haven't pursued it since I have so much money in it that I'd have to get $2000 to break even. It doesn't have a vertical head but it's in great original condition with the original vise and rotary table, a nice custom metal stand, and all three sizes of arbors.  $2000 seems like an impossibility, so I might as well hang on to it and let my heirs put it in the dumpster along with the rest of my stuff when the time comes. (I have to admit that I've yet to sell any tool that I've ever bought.  Those transactions seem to only go one direction.  I even love the tools that I almost never use!)


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 27, 2020)

I’ve just recently started selling some tools but only those I have duplicates of or just won’t work out in my shop. Also if I bought it right and I can put the profit into buying more tools


----------

